# Anyone cycling before Christmas?



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I have been a terrible Lurker on here for a while now but have decided to make the effort and post more often from now on  
As you can see we are very lucky to have our son who keeps us insanely busy and full of laughter all at once bless him and we are desperately hoping for a sibling using DW's eggs with me carrying again. 
We had a terrible cycle and FET horrors earlier in the year and are now in the position to fit in another before Christmas 
Just wondering if anyone else is doing IVF currently as it would be good to have someone to talk to about all the madness it entails esp as we are complicating the situation further with our partner to partner share.
Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Defo not cycling but just wanted to say the very best of luck to you! xx


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you WG x


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

also wanted to wish you much patience, luck and perseverence in your path for a sibling. I remember our journey that felt utterly horrendous in the urgency with which we wanted that sibling for our son - your signature sounds like you've all really been through it. Argh. Really hope you have some luck very soon.

Good luck x


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi yes you sound like you know exactly how we are feeling, it's funny how much more important a sibling seems, I guess maybe as we have spent most of this year working for one and getting no where it feels even worse and I'm hardly patient at the best of times  still we have baseline scan on Friday so hopefully be down regging from next week so time should speed up after that


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Tinki - Not cycling before Christmas - Will be Jan/Feb - but best of luck!  Know what you mean about the urgency, we're desperate to not have too big an age gap, but what will be will be I guess!


----------



## blueboudica (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, my partner and I are currently trying for our first baby, and will be having IUI hopefully on the 8th Dec ! Perhaps it will be a great christmas for all of us?


Good luck!


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hales, hope you have a positive from your cycle in the new year, we really wanted to have our second before D turned 2 but that is clearly not going to happen now, the idea of a big age gap really worries me for some reason but like you say what will be will be  I just want D to have a little sibling before he gets too grown up and I worry so much that a big age gap will make it harder.

Blueboudica Hi  is this going to be your first try? I wish you all the luck in the world and will be looking forward to any updates from you as we go along. I reckon we will be about a week behind you, depends how DW gets on with stimming drugs as to when our egg collection falls but looking at 12th onwards according to clinic. Down regging going well here now I have got the hang of using injections not spray, DW starts stimming Friday so first scan next Wednesday and for me lining scan a week Friday so should have a much clearer picture re timeline after that.


----------

